# Sirhc401's Birthday!



## AP27 (Dec 14, 2011)

It's Sirhc401's birthday, and the poor guy is spending it in Air Force boot camp pushing Texas, so wish him a happy one, he'll need it!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 14, 2011)

Happy birthday to him!


----------

